# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Враджендра Кумару прабху >  Милость/ Управление и наслаждение/ санскрит

## Максим Жунько

Харе Кришна, Враджендра Кумар прабху.

У меня возникло пара вопросов к Вам.

1. На самом ли деле беспричинная милость Кришны такая уж и беспричинная? Когда читаешь про различные случаи Его милости, оказывается, что за ними скрываются огромное количество жизней, проведенных в суровых аскезах или каком-либо другом подвижничестве в угоду Кришне. Ведь это по сути уже заслуга, следовательно, милость вполне закономерна. Какая же тут "беспричинность"? Не могли бы Вы прояснить это?????

2. В одной из своих лекций Вы сказали, что мы можем наслаждаться только тогда, когда то, чем мы наслаждаемся находиться под нашим контролем. В другой лекции, по этой же теме, Вы привели пример, с водителем и пассажиром. Водитель управляет автомобилем, он сосредоточен и ему некогда наслаждаться. А пассажир наоборот наслаждается поездкой, но извини управлять поездкой ты не сможешь. У меня в голове некоторое противоречие. Прокомментируйте этот момент, если можно.????

3. В чем различие значений слов "рупа" и "виграха"? Насколько я знаю и то, и другое переводится как "форма". Но наверняка есть какие-то оттенки и нюансы.

Харе Кришна

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> 1. На самом ли деле беспричинная милость Кришны такая уж и беспричинная? Когда читаешь про различные случаи Его милости, оказывается, что за ними скрываются огромное количество жизней, проведенных в суровых аскезах или каком-либо другом подвижничестве в угоду Кришне. Ведь это по сути уже заслуга, следовательно, милость вполне закономерна. Какая же тут "беспричинность"? Не могли бы Вы прояснить это?????


Беспричинная - означает, что причина не видна, хотя при глубоком изучении выясняется, что она есть. Но также сострадание Кришны может быть сильнее Его справедливости и потому Он можт дать нам что-то, чего мы не заслужили, просто из любви или потому, что мы - Его частицы.




> 2. В одной из своих лекций Вы сказали, что мы можем наслаждаться только тогда, когда то, чем мы наслаждаемся находиться под нашим контролем. В другой лекции, по этой же теме, Вы привели пример, с водителем и пассажиром. Водитель управляет автомобилем, он сосредоточен и ему некогда наслаждаться. А пассажир наоборот наслаждается поездкой, но извини управлять поездкой ты не сможешь. У меня в голове некоторое противоречие. Прокомментируйте этот момент, если можно.????


Первое утверждение обладает универсальной природой - без управления нет наслаждения. Именно поэтому люди пытаются овладеть природой и разными процессами, чтобы через управление получать наслаждение. Второе утверждение (либо управляй, либо наслажадйся) скорее является производным от первого утверждения и показывает частные ситуации соотношения управления и наслаждения. Пассажир может наслажадться поездкой благодаря тому, что водитель управляет ситуацией. То есть, в данном случае эти два процесса просто распределены между двумя личностями - водителем и пассажиром. Если водитель потеряет управление, пассажир не сможет наслаждаться поездкой, находясь в неуправляемом автомобиле.




> 3. В чем различие значений слов "рупа" и "виграха"? Насколько я знаю и то, и другое переводится как "форма". Но наверняка есть какие-то оттенки и нюансы.


Возможно, санскритологи могут прояснить эти нюансы. Я не имею такой квалификации.

----------


## Максим Жунько

Благодарю Вас.

Харе Кришна.

----------

